# FMB Grippo vs SSC



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone ridden both of these and have any feedback, comparisons or reviews? 

Rode the SSC front and rear last year. Great tires, but the front was a little sketchy at times. I wonder if the Grippo would make a better front tire? I'm happy with the SSC as a rear tire, but maybe the Grippo rolls even better? 

Considered a Super Mud for the front, but it seems like a bit much for an everyday race tire. But then, if the Super Mud rolls well, why not? 

I do have a separate set of Challenge Limus glued up for very muddy days - very happy with those. 

Thanks.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

My thoughts, after using FMB tires of various models for a number of years. 

The Grippo is the best tire they make for all around use. It rolls great and still has a nice amount of grip. 

It's a much better front tire than the SSC and I think rolls better as a rear as well. 

The SSC doesn't have good enough side knobs in my view. It gets pretty sketchy when leaning it over. Also the knobs it does have tend to squirm. So, if you're on hard pack, or even hard/firm grass, it can feel really vague. 

It does work well on semi muddy days though. 

Grippo front and rear are our go to, day in day out race tires after using pretty much everything out there. If it gets a little more muddy, I'll put a Super Mud on the front. If it's a total $hit show, Super Mud f/r. 

A super mud will feel like a road tire compared to your Limus, just something to think about. 

But, since you already have a decent heavy mud tire.... I'd just get a set of Grippos. You'll love them.


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you! Exactly what I was looking for. I think I'l give them a try this year. 

And when the Limus go, the Super Mud will be next. Funny comment about the Limus ... I've heard several others say that as well -- that it's a SLOW tire. I haven't found that to be the case, but then I've only used on 2-3 occasions when it was super muddy. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

For another option: PDX for the front and the SSC in the rear. I've been riding my PDXes as a general front tire for a year now. 

I'm trying some MXPs in the back for this season. 

M


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

MShaw said:


> For another option: PDX for the front and the SSC in the rear. I've been riding my PDXes as a general front tire for a year now.
> 
> I'm trying some MXPs in the back for this season.
> 
> M


my only issue with the Clements is the are as /more expensive than Challenge Tubs. 
They are built by Tufo and have the non repairable tube (no actual inner tube) yes?
I can typically find Grifos or Fangos for under $100 and if the tire gets a nasty flat I don't have to pitch it.

Mike, are you riding pretty mucky stuff? Isn't the pdx pretty close to being a mud tire?


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry to bring this thread back to life, but unfortunately Grippos seem to be sold out everywhere with no real firm time estimates on when more will arrive. 

So - Corndog - you seem to have a lot of experience with most FMB treads. What do you think about the Super Mud as a general front tire? I know it'd be great on slippery days, but what about dry/firm conditions? Too much tread? I wonder if it'd get squirmy. I kinda like extra tread up front to allow for aggressive cornering but don't really want something that would feel sluggish. I've never been really happy with Grifo treads up front, and as I said in the original post, was a little disappointed in the SSC up front. 

Thanks!



Corndog said:


> My thoughts, after using FMB tires of various models for a number of years.
> 
> The Grippo is the best tire they make for all around use. It rolls great and still has a nice amount of grip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

World Class Cycles has the 33mm grippo in stock. I think that Molly at PBS might as well. 

WORLD CLASS CYCLES: FMB Gripo XL


The Super mud isn't a terrible all around front tire. But it does squirm a bit on hardpack. I've subbed in in for a front in dry conditions when the course was on the loose side. 

I think you should check out the new tread they are making for this season though. None in the US yet, but Molly will have tons very soon. I imagine World Class will as well. It's basically a modified SSC tread (more open) with more side knobs. Looks pretty sweet. 

Slalom 

View attachment 299350


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! And thanks for the heads up on the new tread. I'll check into that.

Yeah, actually spoke with both WCC and PBS, and they're both completely out of all Grippos.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

The Grippo is the Ralph Tread on FMB casings
you could always get a set of Ralphs
I have a proto of this tire , it is a Ralph Tread on a Challenge casing


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> The Grippo is the Ralph Tread on FMB casings
> you could always get a set of Ralphs
> I have a proto of this tire , it is a Ralph Tread on a Challenge casing


I have a new set of Ralph's and the tread pattern is not the same as the Grippo XL. I think the Grippo uses the older version of the Ralph treads.

Jeff


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

ZoomBoy said:


> I have a new set of Ralph's and the tread pattern is not the same as the Grippo XL. I think the Grippo uses the older version of the Ralph treads.
> 
> Jeff


you could be right. I have not seen the new Ralphs


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Slaloms have landed. Get out your credit cards.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I just found out a buddy of mine is selling some brand new FMBs 

4 Griffo 2s—a mysterious Challenge tread; a medium all-arounder like the usual Griffo
4 Gripo XLs—white Racing Ralph tread on François's supple casing—white is in after Labor Day this year
6 SSC Super Muds—like rhinos, but more pokey
2 SLALOMs—FMB's standard chevron with an added pokey side knob

All are 33s. All are sealed at the factory, up over the edge of the base tape, so no need Aquaseal them. I can get contact info for anyone interested $115 a tire


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Fyi: Griffo 2 is actually a conti tread. It works decent. A little vague in transition to the corner knobs, but better than a normal griffo.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Corndog said:


> Fyi: Griffo 2 is actually a conti tread. It works decent. A little vague in transition to the corner knobs, but better than a normal griffo.


thanks, I just copied and pasted his ad info 
and am not involved in the sale in any way of form
just sw it and figured I'd pass it along


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

No problem! Just wanted the correct info out there. 

Grifo2:


----------



## OriginalDonk (Mar 14, 2011)

Looking to revive this thread a bit now that we're halfway through October. I've been running Grifo 2's and find them to be very solid. 

Any feedback on the Slalom after a few months? Do the new side knobs address some of the previous shortcomings of the original SSC? 

Love the Grippo, now a fan of the Grifo2, would like to give the Slaloms a go if they are treating people well.


----------



## Bonesbrigade (Nov 3, 2011)

Nobody has mentioned this combo, but I've been super happy over the last 5 races this year with a Rhino front and small bird rear. I can run the front really low (19psi last race) and get tonnes of bite in the corners. The smallbird rolls well and has great grip so far. I've heard the small bird is terrible in the mud through. Hopefully the races stay dry the rest of the season.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Small Bird looks like a great dry-conditions "small block" design that would pack up in the mud.


----------



## Bonesbrigade (Nov 3, 2011)

pretender said:


> Small Bird looks like a great dry-conditions "small block" design that would pack up in the mud.


Yeah, that's the assumption. We usually only get 1 or 2 muddy races up here in my series, so as a backup, I'll be using a PDX clincher on the rear with the same Rhino up front. 

I considered doing another rear tubular wheel with a Rhino, but it doesn't seem worth the money when some years we don't even get one race to warrant a rear mud tire. 

If I lived in a muddy area and only wanted one set of tires, I'd definitely use Rhino F and R.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

The Gripo XL is awesome, but the new Slalom has caught my eye.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> my only issue with the Clements is the are as /more expensive than Challenge Tubs.
> They are built by Tufo and have the non repairable tube (no actual inner tube) yes?
> I can typically find Grifos or Fangos for under $100 and if the tire gets a nasty flat I don't have to pitch it.
> 
> Mike, are you riding pretty mucky stuff? Isn't the pdx pretty close to being a mud tire?


Haven't been back in a while. Answer's no. We're pretty much all grass with this year being mostly dry.

Tacchino was a little gooey, but no 'mud' to speak of.

M


----------

